# Pathway to PR after PhD



## frnk2017 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello,

I have been in Australia since 2012 doing a PhD in Engineering. Soon I will be awarded my PhD degree. I am located in Victoria.

Please believe me when I say that I have spent hours reading the BORDER website and it is very confusing and self-referencing.

Thus, I just want some advice from people with experience doing this:

What is the easiest way to get PR (or a permanent VISA as they call it) in my case?

So I will soon have a PhD in one of the skilled occupations that are on that list. 

But after that what do I do? I have found several options and I am not sure which is the best to follow.

I do not have any family here so I do not really have anywhere else to ask. 

Thank you...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frnk2017 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been in Australia since 2012 doing a PhD in Engineering. Soon I will be awarded my PhD degree. I am located in Victoria.
> 
> ...


1. Give your Anzsco code and PhD degree details
2. Give your work experience, if any
3. Have you taken your English test ?
4. Have you done any skills assessment?

Cheers


----------



## frnk2017 (Jan 17, 2018)

Thank you for your reply!


From what I can see the only options are 

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream

or

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)

I do not have 5 posts yet, so I cannot paste the full link to the VISA comparison. I'll do that after I reach 5 posts. 

1. Anzsco - 233512 ... I have a Bachelor in this and the PhD is in this field too.
(MLTSSL list)

2. No work experience in this field - unless I count the PhD as work experience - as it is research in that field, it isn't classes like a bachelor (not sure however if they see it as work experience)

3. I took TOEFL in 2012 (got 96%), but I imagine I'd have to take it again

4. No

Are the two VISAS I have identified the only ones I can apply for?


----------



## AmitavaDeb (May 17, 2017)

*Skilled migration visa*

Hi there!
YOu may apply for points tested, skilled migration visa for PR, 189 /190. 
189 is skilled independent visa and 190 is state sponsored visa. 

If you are willing, you can apply for Regional sponsored visa - 187.





frnk2017 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been in Australia since 2012 doing a PhD in Engineering. Soon I will be awarded my PhD degree. I am located in Victoria.
> 
> ...


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

The easiest pathway for you is applying for Victoria Streamlined pathway. This pathway facilitates not only Victorian PhD but also international PhD. Please refer to

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...reamlined-pathway-for-international-graduates

I think that the first thing you should do is to nominate the occupation that is relevant to your study and advantages to your PR submission.


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

mutapha said:


> The easiest pathway for you is applying for Victoria Streamlined pathway. This pathway facilitates not only Victorian PhD but also international PhD. Please refer to
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...reamlined-pathway-for-international-graduates
> 
> I think that the first thing you should do is to nominate the occupation that is relevant to your study and advantages to your PR submission.


Mutapha,
thanks for this link. I already have a skilled assessed as Electronics Engineer. But in the provided link streamlines PhD path way, these folks seem to be asking for Engineering Technologist.

Do I have to get a new MSA done with EA as an engineering technologist? I am undergoing my overseas PhD assessment.
Please advice.


----------



## CODeRUS (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know which states in Australia offer state sponsorship for 190 visa for PhD graduates? I know QLD does (only for QLD graduates), as well as VIC (for all PhD graduates), but maybe some other states too?


----------



## Asanga678 (Jan 24, 2020)

sharma47 said:


> Mutapha,
> thanks for this link. I already have a skilled assessed as Electronics Engineer. But in the provided link streamlines PhD path way, these folks seem to be asking for Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Do I have to get a new MSA done with EA as an engineering technologist? I am undergoing my overseas PhD assessment.
> Please advice.


Hello,

Can you please help me to know more about this option. I'm planning to apply under university lecturer category.

Thank you


----------



## mahmudpappu (5 mo ago)

CODeRUS said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone know which states in Australia offer state sponsorship for 190 visa for PhD graduates? I know QLD does (only for QLD graduates), as well as VIC (for all PhD graduates), but maybe some other states too?


I think Canberra also offers PhD streamlined visa option for Phd graduates from one of the Universities of Canberra


----------

